# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Je®vis Terrarium No.1

## Jervis

Hi guys

Another new project to share  :Smile: 

Tank Specs:
Exo Terra Glass Terrarium PT-2602
PT-2602	30 x 30 x 45 cm	12" x 12" x 18" (WxDxH)

Props:
Exo Terra Rock Terrarium Background
Waterfall
Mist Maker (to be hidden within the waterfall)

----------


## benetay

Looks great! careful of the mist maker. Warms up the tank pretty much.

Cheers!

----------


## Jervis

Went to Thomson this afternoon and bought some plants  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> Looks great! careful of the mist maker. Warms up the tank pretty much.
> 
> Cheers!


Yeah I have had previous experience with this Mist Maker... will monitor the temperature and humidity for the next few days.

----------


## Jervis

Basically I just remove the pots carefully and transfer the entire plant (together with the pot substrate) into the tank.





Soaked Sphagnum Moss to fill up the gap  :Smile:

----------


## CK Yeo

flytrap + fertilizer = dead plant.

ck

----------


## Captain Telecredible

Wow ! Another wonderful project. Love the shape of that tank. Once everything fills in, its going to look wonderful.
Cheers !

----------


## Jervis

> flytrap + fertilizer = dead plant.
> 
> ck


Oh I didn't know  :Sad:  Will dilute the substrate tomorrow with plenty of water  :Confused:

----------


## andrewtyr

venus flytrap and pitcher seems like tricky plants to handle

----------


## benetay

Ya please dilute as much as possible, they might get burn from too much fert.

Looking good!

----------


## Jervis

> Wow ! Another wonderful project. Love the shape of that tank. Once everything fills in, its going to look wonderful.
> Cheers !


Thanks! Still new and plenty to learn  :Smile: 




> venus flytrap and pitcher seems like tricky plants to handle


Yeah I read... that's why I try not to mess with the substrate that came with the plant. Right now the substrate is not permanent as it's just stuffed Sphagnum moss. Can easily replace if needed.




> Ya please dilute as much as possible, they might get burn from too much fert.
> 
> Looking good!


Ok will do that first thing in the morning tomorrow...  :Crying:

----------


## Jervis

Here's a look at the lighting... 48W worth of Power Compact  :Smile:  (Illumax). 24W on for 12 hours + 24W for 4 hours only.



Bought some more plant just now... will plant tomorrow morning  :Smile:

----------


## CK Yeo

Usually people stand them in distilled water. Do take note VFT needs dormant period too.

All the heat and enclosed, I hope this tank is in aircon room.

ck

----------


## Jervis

> Usually people stand them in distilled water. Do take note VFT needs dormant period too.
> 
> All the heat and enclosed, I hope this tank is in aircon room.
> 
> ck


I have access to distilled water (our office drinking water)  :Laughing:  And I plan to flood the bottom 2" of the tank permanently. This will keep the upper 2" of the substrate moist at all time. Don't think the 2" will affect the plant roots since they are placed much higher.

What do you guys think?

Yes ck, air-con during weekdays... I think I need to install a CPU fan (or leave the glass door open) during the weekends  :Huh?:

----------


## Isotope

saracennia + fertilizer = dead plant
vft + fertilizer = deadplant
Saracennia + low light levels = deadplant
Vft + low light levels = dead plant.

U need at least 2 x 55w

----------


## Jervis

> saracennia + fertilizer = dead plant
> vft + fertilizer = deadplant
> Saracennia + low light levels = deadplant
> Vft + low light levels = dead plant.
> 
> U need at least 2 x 55w


Oh dear... they are doomed  :Sad:

----------


## Isotope

What type of mistmaker did u get? Is it on timer? And the mist produced isssit fine?

----------


## Jervis

> What type of mistmaker did u get? Is it on timer? And the mist produced isssit fine?


Something similar to this:
http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/fogger.php

Currently on timer... actually does it help? I'm putting it in because it's from my previous paludarium project.

----------


## Don90

VFTs have high light requirements. I think sarracenia has high requirements as well.

And all carnivorous plants don't like mediums that are nutrient-rich.

BTW, does the mist maker heat up the terrarium alot?

how many degrees are we talking about?

Anyway, jervis, mind PMing me the price of the mist maker? I was thinking of adding it to my highland terrarium...

----------


## Isotope

not really... The soaked spaghnum and waterfall will increase humidity alot but the mist will be a cool effect. Where did u buy the mist maker? Was it ex??

----------


## Jervis

> not really... The soaked spaghnum and waterfall will increase humidity alot but the mist will be a cool effect. Where did u buy the mist maker? Was it ex??


Bought it from Petmart... around $30+... one of those 'generic' brand. Then I will consider removing the Mist Maker since it is not going to help much.

----------


## Don90

VFTs don't really mind low humidity, since they are known to adapt to it.

I don't know much about sarracenias though...

If you wanna try nepenthes, let me know. I can give you some of my plantlets since I have extras :Grin:

----------


## Isotope

u should have put tropical pitcher plants, more suited to the vivarium....

Btw how fine is the mist? Does it work well? Thinking of getting one

----------


## Jervis

> If you wanna try nepenthes, let me know. I can give you some of my plantlets since I have extras


Thanks bro for offering... let me tackle those that I've bought first  :Grin:

----------


## dkk08

Hi Jervis bro, how much u got the exo terra tank for? I understand their largest size is 3ft? Do they have the largest one at GreatWorld?

----------


## Jervis

> Hi Jervis bro, how much u got the exo terra tank for? I understand their largest size is 3ft? Do they have the largest one at GreatWorld?


That tank is slightly more than $100... don't recall seeing the 3ft but I think I saw the 2ft version  :Smile:

----------


## eeeeemo

any updates??
would love to see the final outcome.

----------


## mercury

hi jervis
did you order the tank from overseas? where can one get a tank like that in singapore?

----------


## Charismagnetic

Your vivarium is set upped really good. I doubt you plan to keep any types of amphibians in there. Perhaps, fishes in the water area, if you introduce that is.

Also, where did you get that vivarium. I would really want one, if I were given a chance to setup a vivarium.

----------

